# Adams County, off Betty's Creek Road



## L.M. (Apr 6, 2017)

.
Found two of these the same size in my honey hole. They were very near the base of a large sycamore tree amongst sycamore leaf litter. I find them here every year.

The ground was pretty dry and the 'shrooms were starting to dry too. We'll see what the rain on tomorrow and Saturday does for the crop.

Mark
[email protected]
Blanchester


----------

